# mount_smbfs



## Halfe (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm trying to connect to an SMB share that Couchpotato and Sickbeard will add to. on that share I have RWE rights and can do anything I want.
 i'm mounting the share with this


```
mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.2 -O root:wheel/halfe:Media -U user //192.168.1.2/Storage
password:(i type the password)
```

I can edit, add and do what i want whith root user. but not with my own user. I also want sickbeard and couchpotato have RWE accsess as primiary.

what do i Miss..


----------

